# Introduction



## squamata (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi,

I'm Squamata and I joined here because I just acquired 2 fancy mice!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

